# Micro-Trains N Scale Rolling Stock Database



## gdmichaels (Jul 9, 2015)

I took the spreadsheet provided by Micro-Trains of all their historical n-scale rolling stock releases (through March of this year) and put it in an online database.

www.trovestar.com/n_train/index.php

You can search by body style and road name to create mini checklists.

Enjoy!


----------



## grouch (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info and WELCOME.


----------



## gdmichaels (Jul 9, 2015)

I added April, May, June and July releases.

I also added some Atlas releases including Steel Coil Cars, Shorty Tank Cars and Extended Vision Cabooses.


----------

